# 2nd post



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

My cat Squiggy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, look at that face! He couldn't possibly be the bad boy of which you speak.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

And that is his best photo! In the rest he looks mean! I'll let my wounds and medical record speak to his disposition. I've gotten fast enough not to be bitten lately, but man those stray cats have fast paws.


----------



## Epic (Oct 20, 2010)

Awe, he's a cutie.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We had a barncat named Oscar. Short for Oscar The Grouch. I totally sympathize with your pain. And wounds.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I WANT HIM! :heart


----------

